# Wird für das NZXT X72 extra Wärmeleitpaste benötigt ?



## KamuiYuuki (2. Oktober 2019)

*Wird für das NZXT X72 extra Wärmeleitpaste benötigt ?*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir eine neue Cpu gekauft undzwar die Ryzen9 3900x und dafür die Komplett-Wasserkühlung Kraken X72 von Nzxt.

Muss ich jetzt extra eine Wärmeleitpaste kaufen und auf die CPU tun oder reicht die schon vorhandene Paste auf der X72 aus ?

Würde mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort freuen


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wird für das NZXT X72 extra Wärmeleitpaste benötigt ?*

Die vorhandene WLP reicht aus. Wenn die WLP schon auf der Pumpe aufgetragen ist, brauchst du jedoch nach einem entfernen der Pumpe von der CPU neue WLP.


----------

